# Piranha on Banner!



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

yo thats def a bdass P on the p fury banner but the bitch looks like it got mad ick on it------- oooweee!


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

yo XEnon whats up with that brotha?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

no ick..those are scales..sparkling with the light


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

no way bro, that white sh*t is 3D coming at me! that aint light, are u looking at the big ass piranha?!! that is that sticky icky icky. can anyone tell me y there is a piranha on every page of this website that has zits? eww, the more i look at it the more grossed out i get, anyone else notice this?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

That's not Ich man, I don't know what the hell you're looking at.....Are you talking about the Cariba on the banner, because that deffinately is his scales :nod:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thats not ick bro, your tripin.


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

no way bro, that white sh*t is 3D coming at me! that aint light, are u looking at the big ass piranha?!! that is that sticky icky icky. can anyone tell me y there is a piranha on every page of this website that has zits? eww, the more i look at it the more grossed out i get, anyone else notice this?

3d commin at ya been eating any shroomz?









No that is not ich look at the piranha that is next to the cariba scales look the same.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I can also contest that its not ICK. Why in the world would the best Piranha board put a sick fish as a banner?? Those ARE scales reflecting from the light.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

vinnycaz said:


> yo thats def a bdass P on the p fury banner but the bitch looks like it got mad ick on it------- oooweee!


 do you even know what ick looks like?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## flexxxn (Mar 21, 2003)

Thats just the BLING-BLING effect from the p's scales. Reflecting light like diamonds do.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

The Caribe is getting his bling bling on, lol........good one.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> no ick..those are scales..sparkling with the light










its not ill


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

flexxxn said:


> Thats just the BLING-BLING effect from the p's scales. Reflecting light like diamonds do.










its like chrome rimz on a lac but itz on a piranha fo real dogg


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

vinnycaz said:


> yo thats def a bdass P on the p fury banner but the bitch looks like it got mad ick on it------- oooweee!


 mad ick huh?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yepps.. mos def bomb ass mad ick, son.. ya hear?? Werd..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How can ick be mad?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thePACK said:


> no ick..those are scales..sparkling with the light


 That is a iced out Cariba! Bling bling!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> How can ick be mad?












plain and simply it the fishs scales..nothing else nothing more..


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

:laugh: LOL!
some scales at times seem to reflect more ligth than the rest. sam one my P


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

oh my god!! are banner is dying of ich...............


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

dammit X, you better medicate them, it's gonna get on the tern and the rhom.


----------

